# Wyndham Club Pass



## easyrider (Jul 23, 2019)

Any WM owners use club pass ? I was looking at the inventory and it seems like I am looking at all of the Wyndham resorts. What Wyndham have you been to on the club pass dealio ?

Thanks
Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2019)

I once Reserved  2 Bedroom at Bali Hai through Club Pass. It was 20,000 Points. I wanted a specific week to match up with other Reservations. I then put in a request through RCI, which would have been 10,000 Points if it came through. It came through about 40 days before check in so only 4,000 Points. I cancelled the Club Pass Reservation.

Looking at Club Pass every Reservation takes about 2 to 3 times as many Points as a similar Reservation through RCI.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 24, 2019)

A two bed for 20,000 WM points ? Was there an exchange fee on top of this ? 

Thanks

Bill


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 24, 2019)

easyrider said:


> A two bed for 20,000 WM points ? Was there an exchange fee on top of this ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Bill



The normal Club Pass $99.00 Exchange Fee. So Exchange Fee is low. Points needed is high. But good cancellation Policy. I believe 10 days before check-in and get everything back.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 24, 2019)

This was one of the reason I was trying to get a group of Wyndham VIP owners and WM owners to swap stays.  It avoids the $99 Club Pass fee, and for Wyndham VIP you still get your discounts that can be passed along.

I am still hoping we can get a group of WYN and WM owners to offer to help out each other, in either fair exchanges or fair rentals.  I would want to be a list of Tug members and not just posters looking for rental opportunities.  But that could be wishful thinking. 

I did try it earlier this year, but ended up just renting for $$ from WM via WyndhamRewards website.  I wanted a 3 BR which was not available to the WM member who was trying to swap with me.  

I have had a WM owner rent points from me for a stay, that would have cost them more via Club Pass.  

I avoid club pass if at all possible.  Annoys me that my VIPP discounts do not apply.


----------



## Firepath (Jul 25, 2019)

I have done Bonnet Creek a few times. Points required vary by season. I think the high was 20,000 for 2 BR and low was 6,000 for 1 BR. The points chart is on their website.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 26, 2019)

Firepath said:


> I have done Bonnet Creek a few times. Points required vary by season. I think the high was 20,000 for 2 BR and low was 6,000 for 1 BR. The points chart is on their website.



I haven't found the right website. Maybe you have to be a Wyndham owner to see this ? My link off the Worldmark portal sends me to a Wyndham page that shows the Wyndham resorts but directs me to call Wyndham to check availability.

Bill


----------



## bbodb1 (Jul 26, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> This was one of the reason I was trying to get a group of Wyndham VIP owners and WM owners to swap stays.  It avoids the $99 Club Pass fee, and for Wyndham VIP you still get your discounts that can be passed along.
> 
> I am still hoping we can get a group of WYN and WM owners to offer to help out each other, in either fair exchanges or fair rentals.  I would want to be a list of Tug members and not just posters looking for rental opportunities.  But that could be wishful thinking.
> 
> ...



Did you start a dedicated thread on this?  
This peaked my curiosity as I own in both systems....


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 26, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> Did you start a dedicated thread on this?
> This peaked my curiosity as I own in both systems....



Not a decided thread, but just keep planting the seed.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 26, 2019)

If you are a WMTC Member and want to use Club Pass you have to call in. No online access. Even as a WMTC Member I called the Wyndham Number 855-585-4426. They helped me even though I was a WMTC Member and not a Wyndham Member. It is on the East Coast and opens at 8am East Coast Time. Hopefully the number is still good.


----------



## easyrider (Jul 28, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> If you are a WMTC Member and want to use Club Pass you have to call in. No online access. Even as a WMTC Member I called the Wyndham Number 855-585-4426. They helped me even though I was a WMTC Member and not a Wyndham Member. It is on the East Coast and opens at 8am East Coast Time. Hopefully the number is still good.



Thanks. Will do.

Bill


----------



## uscav8r (Jul 29, 2019)

Sandy VDH said:


> This was one of the reason I was trying to get a group of Wyndham VIP owners and WM owners to swap stays.  It avoids the $99 Club Pass fee, and for Wyndham VIP you still get your discounts that can be passed along.
> 
> I am still hoping we can get a group of WYN and WM owners to offer to help out each other, in either fair exchanges or fair rentals.  I would want to be a list of Tug members and not just posters looking for rental opportunities.  But that could be wishful thinking.
> 
> ...



I am all for avoiding the Club Pass fee, but I really don’t get the obsession with straight up exchanges. Cash makes the ultimate exchange currency, and doesn’t require extra coordination to make offsetting reservations in different systems. Not to mention the key reservation periods between WorldMark and Club Wyndham are quite different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CO skier (Jul 30, 2019)

easyrider said:


> I haven't found the right website. Maybe you have to be a Wyndham owner to see this ? My link off the Worldmark portal sends me to a Wyndham page that shows the Wyndham resorts but directs me to call Wyndham to check availability.
> 
> Bill


There is a "WYNDHAM Club Pass Directory" link on that Wyndham Club Pass page that lists all the Club Pass resorts with the WorldMark credit costs, if that is what you are looking for.

Club Wyndham and WorldMark members must call to check Club Pass availability in the other system.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 30, 2019)

uscav8r said:


> I am all for avoiding the Club Pass fee, but I really don’t get the obsession with straight up exchanges. Cash makes the ultimate exchange currency, and doesn’t require extra coordination to make offsetting reservations in different systems. Not to mention the key reservation periods between WorldMark and Club Wyndham are quite different.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am open to either.  Sometimes people do not want to pay cash and then have an excess amount of points available.  They would want to find an equitable trade is possible.  

Hey I am flexible.  I get it, I'll will swing either way on it. I just want to avoid the $99 Club pass fee and NO additional perks part of the equation.


----------

